# Advice on DIY Eggcrate divider



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions on putting together a quick DIY eggcrate divider for a tank that's already set up and running? How do you attach it firmly to the sides of the tank for large cichlids?

We're bringing home a new girlfriend (female trimac) for the Green Machine tonight, but I don't want to just dump her in with him because I think mayhem will result. My solution is to put in an eggcrate divider so he can get used to the idea of sharing his house without killing her, and make sure that the clay hideout pot is on her side so she can get out of his sight if needed.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good quality suction decent sized cups from Michaels and zip ties? I've done that before and it will hold. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Measure, then use wire cutters to make the first few cuts, then use a heavy metal wrench backwards (hold the head and swing the handle to shatter the plastic along the cut). Its amazing how much quicker that is than "cutting" each piece with wire cutters. Just clean up any jagged edges with the wire cutters and I usually take a lighter or match and lightly melt the edges so the fish don't cut themselves. Because you know some fish, you leave even a little edge and it'll go find it and cut a gash.

I would then cut narrower strips to fit along both sides and the bottom and zap strap everything together tight. Now you should be able to secure it mostly with gravel or rocks on the bottom plate and add suction cups along the sides if necessary. Before cutting make sure you take into account the width of the two side panels when making then main divider sheet. It's more work but if you have a big, strong cichild trying to bust through, worth a few extra minutes. 

But really, try the wrench handle trick. It's a major time saver and your hand won't be sore from cutting each little piece of plastic one by one by one....

Anthony


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Anthony! Drew actually used a dremel tool last time...worked great except for the dust.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dremel will take quite a while. The wrench handle method will take 2 seconds, tops. Just do it where the pieces of plastic will be easy to clean up.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i cut mine with a kichen cleaver and a hamer


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

scott tang said:


> i cut mine with a kichen cleaver and a hamer


Now that sounds totally safe. NOT!!!!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Now that sounds totally safe. NOT!!!!


He wasn't talking about egg crate, he thought he was hebrew for a bit =)

Anthony has a good and probably easiest method for most posted already, if you're looking for a nice clean cut though you can put the blade in a skill saw or table saw backwards and it will cut the plastic nicely as well. Just don't push to fast and it will cut away nicely without snapping/breaking


----------

